# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Convert Number to Words (Indian Format)

## Tilak Minocha

How to convert numbers into words in Microsoft excel
for example to convert 1,23,123.56 into "Rupees one lac twenty three
thousand one hundred twenty three and paise fifty six only"


--
Tilak Minocha
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tilak Minocha's Profile: http://www.officehelp.in/member.php?userid=43
View this thread: http://www.officehelp.in/showthread.php?t=646497
Visit - http://www.officehelp.in | http://www.officehelp.in/index/index.php/

----------


## Bob Phillips

Here is a function I gave some time ago that caters for Rupees, Lakhs,
Crore and Paise. To call it, enter something like


=SpellNumber(115) in a cell


Function SpellNumber(ByVal MyNumber, Optional incRupees As Boolean = True)
Dim Crores, Lakhs, Rupees, Paise, Temp
Dim DecimalPlace As Long, Count As Long
Dim myLakhs, myCrores
ReDim Place(9) As String
Place(2) = " Thousand ": Place(3) = " Million "
Place(4) = " Billion ":  Place(5) = " Trillion "
' String representation of amount.
MyNumber = Trim(Str(MyNumber))
' Position of decimal place 0 if none.
DecimalPlace = InStr(MyNumber, ".")
' Convert Paise and set MyNumber to Rupees amount.
If DecimalPlace > 0 Then
Paise = GetTens(Left(Mid(MyNumber, DecimalPlace + 1) & "00", 2))
MyNumber = Trim(Left(MyNumber, DecimalPlace - 1))
End If
myCrores = MyNumber \ 10000000
myLakhs = (MyNumber - myCrores * 10000000) \ 100000
MyNumber = MyNumber - myCrores * 10000000 - myLakhs * 100000
Count = 1
Do While myCrores <> ""
Temp = GetHundreds(Right(myCrores, 3))
If Temp <> "" Then Crores = Temp & Place(Count) & Crores
If Len(myCrores) > 3 Then
myCrores = Left(myCrores, Len(myCrores) - 3)
Else
myCrores = ""
End If
Count = Count + 1
Loop
Count = 1
Do While myLakhs <> ""
Temp = GetHundreds(Right(myLakhs, 3))
If Temp <> "" Then Lakhs = Temp & Place(Count) & Lakhs
If Len(myLakhs) > 3 Then
myLakhs = Left(myLakhs, Len(myLakhs) - 3)
Else
myLakhs = ""
End If
Count = Count + 1
Loop
Count = 1
Do While MyNumber <> ""
Temp = GetHundreds(Right(MyNumber, 3))
If Temp <> "" Then Rupees = Temp & Place(Count) & Rupees
If Len(MyNumber) > 3 Then
MyNumber = Left(MyNumber, Len(MyNumber) - 3)
Else
MyNumber = ""
End If
Count = Count + 1
Loop
Select Case Crores
Case "": Crores = ""
Case "One": Crores = " One Crore "
Case Else: Crores = Crores & " Crores "
End Select
Select Case Lakhs
Case "": Lakhs = ""
Case "One": Lakhs = " One Lakh "
Case Else: Lakhs = Lakhs & " Lakhs "
End Select
Select Case Rupees
Case "": Rupees = "Zero "
Case "One": Rupees = "One "
Case Else:


Rupees = Rupees
End Select
Select Case Paise
Case "": Paise = " and Paise Zero Only "
Case "One": Paise = " and Paise One Only "
Case Else: Paise = " and Paise " & Paise & " Only "
End Select
SpellNumber = IIf(incRupees, "Rupees ", "") & Crores & _
Lakhs & Rupees & Paise
End Function
' Converts a number from 100-999 into text
Function GetHundreds(ByVal MyNumber)
Dim Result As String
If Val(MyNumber) = 0 Then Exit Function
MyNumber = Right("000" & MyNumber, 3)
' Convert the hundreds place.
If Mid(MyNumber, 1, 1) <> "0" Then
Result = GetDigit(Mid(MyNumber, 1, 1)) & " Hundred "
End If
' Convert the tens and ones place.
If Mid(MyNumber, 2, 1) <> "0" Then
Result = Result & GetTens(Mid(MyNumber, 2))
Else
Result = Result & GetDigit(Mid(MyNumber, 3))
End If
GetHundreds = Result
End Function
' Converts a number from 10 to 99 into text.
Function GetTens(TensText)
Dim Result As String
Result = "" ' Null out the temporary function value.
If Val(Left(TensText, 1)) = 1 Then ' If value between 10-19...
Select Case Val(TensText)
Case 10: Result = "Ten"
Case 11: Result = "Eleven"
Case 12: Result = "Twelve"
Case 13: Result = "Thirteen"
Case 14: Result = "Fourteen"
Case 15: Result = "Fifteen"
Case 16: Result = "Sixteen"
Case 17: Result = "Seventeen"
Case 18: Result = "Eighteen"
Case 19: Result = "Nineteen"
Case Else
End Select
Else ' If value between 20-99...
Select Case Val(Left(TensText, 1))
Case 2: Result = "Twenty "
Case 3: Result = "Thirty "
Case 4: Result = "Forty "
Case 5: Result = "Fifty "
Case 6: Result = "Sixty "
Case 7: Result = "Seventy "
Case 8: Result = "Eighty "
Case 9: Result = "Ninety "
Case Else
End Select
Result = Result & GetDigit _
(Right(TensText, 1)) ' Retrieve ones place.
End If
GetTens = Result
End Function
' Converts a number from 1 to 9 into text.
Function GetDigit(Digit)
Select Case Val(Digit)
Case 1: GetDigit = "One"
Case 2: GetDigit = "Two"
Case 3: GetDigit = "Three"
Case 4: GetDigit = "Four"
Case 5: GetDigit = "Five"
Case 6: GetDigit = "Six"
Case 7: GetDigit = "Seven"
Case 8: GetDigit = "Eight"
Case 9: GetDigit = "Nine"
Case Else: GetDigit = ""
End Select
End Function


--
HTH

Bob Phillips

"Tilak Minocha" <Tilak.Minocha.1pj53v@NoSpamPleaze.com> wrote in message
news:Tilak.Minocha.1pj53v@NoSpamPleaze.com...
>
> How to convert numbers into words in Microsoft excel
> for example to convert 1,23,123.56 into "Rupees one lac twenty three
> thousand one hundred twenty three and paise fifty six only"
>
>
> --
> Tilak Minocha
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Tilak Minocha's Profile: http://www.officehelp.in/member.php?userid=43
> View this thread: http://www.officehelp.in/showthread.php?t=646497
> Visit - http://www.officehelp.in |
http://www.officehelp.in/index/index.php/
>

----------


## Tilak Minocha

Thanks for the coding.
its working very fine
regards
tilak minocha


--
Tilak Minocha
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tilak Minocha's Profile: http://www.officehelp.in/member.php?userid=43
View this thread: http://www.officehelp.in/showthread.php?t=646497
Visit - http://www.officehelp.in | http://www.officehelp.in/index/index.php/

----------


## Bob Phillips

Glad you liked it.

--
HTH

Bob Phillips

"Tilak Minocha" <Tilak.Minocha.1pw1yy@NoSpamPleaze.com> wrote in message
news:Tilak.Minocha.1pw1yy@NoSpamPleaze.com...
>
> Thanks for the coding.
> its working very fine
> regards
> tilak minocha
>
>
> --
> Tilak Minocha
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Tilak Minocha's Profile: http://www.officehelp.in/member.php?userid=43
> View this thread: http://www.officehelp.in/showthread.php?t=646497
> Visit - http://www.officehelp.in |
http://www.officehelp.in/index/index.php/
>

----------


## nadarajan

Hi Dear
Thank you very much for quoting the Macro.Its Working 
Nice very kind of you. I am New to this forum. Excuse for the belated reply
Regards
M Nadarajan.

----------


## harishs

Hi Bob,

Thanks a lot for the code...

Regards,
Harish S

----------


## shekhartv

[QUOTE=Bob Phillips;980072]Here is a function I gave some time ago that caters for Rupees, Lakhs,
Crore and Paise. 

The program is excellent but when it comes to more than 99 crores it gives an error message. How to change the code in such a way that it will give 500 crores and 5000 crores etc?

----------


## boss1234

Superb...thanks for sharing...venu(mkv)

----------


## sisuma

very useful, but i don't want paisa.

----------


## zbor

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

